

Ask HN: How do I make the jump to tech companies? - seekWatSeeksU

Dear HN,
I&#x27;m writing this hoping to get some amazing advice as I&#x27;m very lost and depressed about my situation. Similar ASK HN post inspired me to write this.
I&#x27;m graduating in Computer Science this year from a small state university (very small) and I&#x27;ve been working in a big enterprise(not tech) around my school for 2 years as full stack developer (internship). I can do what web devs do and what people from bootcamp do, better and fast as I&#x27;ve seen these people here at this company. It employs around 400 devs and I&#x27;m considered as the one of the best in the organization. I&#x27;ve been offered 68k at this where starting is 50k for starting developer once I graduate. I&#x27;ve got similar offers from around the area. It&#x27;s one of the biggest employers in our state and I like working there, I&#x27;m doing all the heavy lifting more than 2 technical architects and five other senior developers. However, I&#x27;m not learning anything I didn&#x27;t know (from doing few side projects). I&#x27;m doing all Microsoft stack from Javascript, C#, ASP .net MVC(pretty similar to ruby on rails) T-SQL, Sharepoint etc. I&#x27;m happy that I&#x27;m writing large programs in C# (which is nice lang btw) but I&#x27;m only learning business rules from these &quot;senior devs&quot; and which database has what data.
======
seekWatSeeksU
Continued:

I'm considered one of the good result by our school(professors and junior are
proud of me) as it is very focussed in graduates getting such jobs as our's is
a small unknown school. So, needless to say I am very bad at technical
interview that tests algorithms, data structures and puzzle-ly problem solving
as needed to the technical interview. 'm very lost and depressed about this as
I'm come close to getting out of school and seeing myself being stuck in
companies which do tech work but are not tech companies like Google, Facebook
etc. How should I prepare myself to do better in technical interview as my cs
and math background is weak to get into let's Google, Facebook, Microsoft etc?
It seems like there tons of stuff to memorize to do really well in these
interviews.

Thank you.

